# Portland Lucky Lab Ride has been CHANGED  (yet again)



## Boris (Jul 24, 2012)

In an effort to avoid conflicts with holiday plans, since several holiday weekends fall on the first weekend of the month, our MONTHLY RIDES will be CHANGING to the SECOND SUNDAY of EACH MONTH. Our next ride will be August 12. All else remains the same.


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2012)

Please make up your mind but not in true Marko fashion or the ride will never start.


----------



## Boris (Jul 24, 2012)

This change should just about do it...unless the Moon is in the Seventh House and Jupiter aligns with Mars, in which case we'll have to revisit the question.


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2012)

*Just a reminder*

If you go to the Lucky Lab tomorrow and find that you're having a better time than usual, it's because the rides have changed to the 2nd Sunday of each month and everyone else will be there next Sunday the 12th.


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2012)

Go on the 5th.That way at least you'll avoid having to talk to Dave.


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2012)

The Cyclone Coasters had a great turnout for their ride. 245 people and bikes, WOW!!!!! C'mon Portland let's see some new faces at the next ride this Sunday!!!! It's always a good time.


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2012)

*Ride this Sunday*

I'm sure that Second Sunday is now sufficiently burned into everyones brains. So we'll see you all this Sunday August 12th at the Lucky Lab at 12:30pm, right?


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2012)

That's right, I'll be there.


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, me too!


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2012)

You can count me in as well.


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2012)

That goes for me too, Buddy!


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like were off to a good start. Plenty of positive responses. Maybe we'll be giving those Cyclone Coasters a run for their money after all.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 10, 2012)

*Good to see another group enjoying the ride*



Dave Marko said:


> Looks like were off to a good start. Plenty of positive responses. Maybe we'll be giving those Cyclone Coasters a run for their money after all.




    I am surprised how large the CYCLONE COASTER ride has gotten -- I remember early on one guy telling me I should blanket email everyone every month & I told him "I have enough emails as it is & didn't want to annoy people with more email either" - his comment was " what if no one shows up ? " - my response was " that's okay because I am still here riding a bicycle " - well he stopped riding with us soon after & we pulled through as you can see just staying casual & keeping everything FREE for everyone involved --  I just wanted to have a ride where people like myself could meet & appreciate the old balloon bicycles & now we get crazy numbers doing just that -- we do parades & win awards for sharing our passion of vintage bicycles with others - how cool is that - I never expected it would be what it is today 

    It all started for us in 2006 when I kept running into a guy when I was buying & selling parts for these great old bicycles -- ebay - recycler - local swapmeets - etc. -- well fast forward to later in the year 2006 -- as we met up more we would bring our latest bicycle finds to go ride somewhere after the exchange of parts -- well we found out loads of people would comment & asked if we knew of others that would want to ride -- that's when a lightbulb went off -- I thought "lets make a no brainer ride once a month from the same starting point the same starting time" - the early rides took a while to gain momentum but as we rode more we ran into more people along the way - heck we even did the Long Beach Marathon Bicycle tour that first year just Bernard & myself - we enjoy riding bicycles & would ride them everywhere from local events to swapmeets - car shows - during the work week - at lunch - online forums like this - everywhere 

    It was never easy - but I thought we need to get some flyers to answer all the questions people had about the ride - so I designed one that did just that - so I would print them at home & cut them to size - early on I would pass out flyers to anyone that would take one - slowly the ride was catching on - we would do local events & festivals & parades & then we started a small swapmeet we still do twice a year at the Pike Restaurant  - 

    The website that I launched was next - I did the website just to support what we do since I have enough emails as it is - so the website has everything we do as soon as I know it -- so anyone can join us anywhere we go -- over the years we have had thousands of great people join us on our rides - some came to our rides only once - some a couple times a year - but I have made many new friends from far & near - All who enjoy keeping these great bicycles on the road & I wouldn't trade it for anything - I would say all in all we have a good 100 plus that come out every month & the ride has taken years to get the size it is & now has a life of it's own - 

   I look forward to seeing all my friends & all the great bicycles every month & wish you & your group the best in getting your ride bigger than the CYCLONE COASTER ride - I couldn't have done it without the support of our riders - the small local businesses like Portfolio Coffeehouse where we meet for the ride & the city of Long Beach who has embraced us since day one - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank -


----------



## Boris (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts on growing our ridership. I jokingly mentioned a rivalry with your club. We have a small core group of riders (which is fine and keeps it very casual). But a few new faces and bicycles thrown into the mix certainly wouldn't hurt. Just hoping all the regulars show up for the new SECOND SUNDAYS at the Lucky Lab.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 11, 2012)

*It's all good -- It's all about riding them not just collecting them*

I like to see there is a popularity in riding these great pieces of American History not just collecting them - I ride everything I own - eventually - there is nothing like getting your newly purchase bicycle together & riding it for the first time & what fun is it if you do it alone ?? - that's what's great about riding with others - You can share the tales of your bicycle & how long it took to find that bicycle or how long it took to locate all the missing parts & pieces to make it back in circulation -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## Boris (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep, I love to keep my old bikes in riding condition. I also love these Sunday get togethers. It gives me a chance to come into town and see my bike buddies, have a beer and go for a great ride around this wonderful town (there I said it). I know the other guys feel the same way. The rides seem as though they are getting longer each time, which is just fine by me. Brad always takes such great photos, I hope he will bring his camera again tomorrow. It would be great to see some new faces there too. It would also be nice to have and end of Summer picnic at one of our nearby state parks in September. Maybe we can give that idea a little discussion time.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 11, 2012)

*Tour de Fat - San Francisco - we'll be there*

This September some of us from CYCLONE COASTER will be heading up for New Belgium Brewing - Tour de Fat up in San Francisco -- We will meet up with the guys from the Rolling Relics for this event -- Tour de Fat is always a good time - They start it off with a Bicycle Parade that ends up at a Beer Garden - what could be better - This year they are doing it in 15 cities - 

check it out at this link 

http://www.newbelgium.com/LegalPurc...://www.newbelgium.com/events/tour-de-fat.aspx

RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## Boris (Aug 12, 2012)

*Great day for a ride!*

See you there.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll be sure to hit the next one, down in Cali at the moment.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 12, 2012)

*A couple pix*

It was a great day in Portland Oregon, weather in the 80s.  I only had enough memory in my phone for two photos, augh! I hate that. Maybe Brad took a few more phots than I did. We did the normal run than exceeded the ride futher down the water front and into SW dowtown and into Chinatown/Old Town, N. park than through the Pearl District. Fun riding the streets of Old Town and SW Portland.I agree with Mark, It still could of been longer ride. Hope to see more of you next month. Photos of I beleive a 36 Shelby and 38 Colson. A good gathering of different working man bicycles.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 15, 2012)

So does this mean the next ride is the day after the Iron Ranch?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 15, 2012)

I am envious of the riding clubs (with or without nomenclature) and then I start thinking about the fewer fish in this pond to compete against when classic bicycles pop up regionally.
That makes me feel a little better and there's always the vicarious thrill of the pictures.
Stay thirsty my friends...
Chris


----------



## Boris (Aug 15, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So does this mean the next ride is the day after the Iron Ranch?




The next ride will be the second Sunday in September which will be on the 9th, the weekend BEFORE Iron Ranch which is on the 15th.


----------



## Boris (Aug 15, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am envious of the riding clubs (with or without nomenclature) and then I start thinking about the fewer fish in this pond to compete against when classic bicycles pop up regionally.
> That makes me feel a little better and there's always the vicarious thrill of the pictures.
> Stay thirsty my friends...
> Chris




Actually, it seems like knowing more people locally opens more doors as to what's in their collections and what might be for sale. Generally, it seems like our little group does fairly well not stepping on each others toes and if someone else picks up a bike, we're usually happy for that person. besides we still get to see it and are usually offered an opportunity to buy it if comes up for sale again. At least that's the way I think it is. The next beer's for you Chris.


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 15, 2012)

*A couple more PDX Ride pics from last Sunday.....*

I had to show Derek's Cool Colson PDX Heavy Duty Head Badge...and the whole group too. Great long ride in 94 degree weather. Thank you Geoff G. for saving my camera when I dropped it, riding in front of a moving train to get it! Brad


View attachment 61183View attachment 61184


----------



## fatbike (Aug 16, 2012)

We should consider doing another the day after Iron Ranch or at least add it on. It would be fun! I'm all for it if others want to. Yeah Brad, the other moving train on the tracks hidden by the other parked train at the X crossing. We were playing Russian roulette for sure. Ha!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Aug 20, 2012)

Would love to pitch the idea of a ride the night of the iron ranch. 
I come down from Vancouver bc every year with 10-15 other Canadians 
And we make it a mission to get a newly purchased bike fixed up and rideable 
for a night of riding and micro brews through Portland. The Beligerantes usually
Play tour guide but we are looking for more riding and maybe
a bit less micro brew, or at least more riding. Anybody up to joining us Canucks?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 20, 2012)

That might work great for us Spokane guys too.


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*PDX Ride after the Iron Ranch...*



rustyspoke66 said:


> That might work great for us Spokane guys too.



We need to get a consensus going between the locals, Canucks and Spokanians..... Would everyone want to do a ride in the afternoon right after the ranch, or an evening ride? Brad


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Aug 20, 2012)

We Canadians would need time to tune up our new rides and get them road worthy and check in to hotels and such. 
Im also planning to go on the Whizzer ride. So if we were to meet around 7ish or after that would work. We are flexible and could iron out details on the day.


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*PDX Ride After the Iron Ranch*



cruiserbikekid said:


> We Canadians would need time to tune up our new rides and get them road worthy and check in to hotels and such.
> Im also planning to go on the Whizzer ride. So if we were to meet around 7ish or after that would work. We are flexible and could iron out details on the day.




That sounds best to me, I would like to take a break in between too - I'm in. 
Ok now we wait for the other guys and all of the Boris's to chime in!
Brad


----------



## fatbike (Aug 20, 2012)

*Big ride Sunday the 16th the day after Iron Ranch the day of  ????*

Excellent. A big crew. I personally think Sunday no later than noon would be best for a ride and meet. 1945 NW Quimby at Lucky Lab brewery. Canadians, Spokanians and Portlandians and more! So am I understanding this right. Sunday would be better than Saturday? please voice your opinions. Thanks


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 21, 2012)

*Sunday?*



fatbike said:


> Excellent. A big crew. I personally think Sunday no later than noon would be best for a ride and meet. 1940 NW Quimby at Lucky Lab brewery. Canadians, Spokanians and Portlandians and more! So am I understanding this right. Sunday would be better than Saturday? please voice your opinions. Thanks




I agree because I live here, but if I had to go home Sunday it might throw a screw into my day. If Sunday works for the guys from out of town I would still be in, either way works for me.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm afraid that Sunday is no good for the Canadians. 
We will be hitting the I-5 north before our hangover wears 
off Sunday morning. We are riding Saturday night no matter
what. ( the last two years in the rain) how about 7pm at the luck lab?


----------



## fatbike (Aug 21, 2012)

*Saturday 15th 7pm lucky lab brewery ride and meet.*

Now that is a big day! 7pm Saturday at Lucky Lab it is. 1945 NW Quimby St. See you there!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 21, 2012)

Saturday will be great, the Spokanians approve.


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 21, 2012)

*Any Seattleites interested in the ride after the Iron Ranch?*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Saturday will be great, the Spokanians approve.




I had to say "Seattleite". Phill, anyone in?


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 21, 2012)

I would enjoy a ride but 7 in the evening is getting awfully late for someone my age. I will pass the word around among the Northerners I know.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm open to an earlier time to meet Phil if others feel the same. Voice a good mutual time and we will fine tune a time. Thanks


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 21, 2012)

*Seattle group....*



fatbike said:


> I'm open to an earlier time to meet Phil if others feel the same. Voice a good mutual time and we will fine tune a time. Thanks



 Ditto, whatever works so everyone rides.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Aug 21, 2012)

We also could adjust our time or at least play catch up.


----------

